# Dan Brown 3.0



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Dan 1.0: Pogosticking Boy
Dan 2.0: Rubik's Cubing Boy
3.0: 






Discuss? What do you think?

What I think is that it was weird for him to let people over the Internet live in his mom's basement like that. Bleh.
But I think it would be impressive if he really does do his project well. Also, many of you have seen my list of rants on him. However, in all due respect, I respect Dan and appreciate him for bringing me into speedcubing...through the reall difficult way.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

dis aint speedcubin


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> dis aint speedcubin



It's in Off-Topic. Nice one.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 20, 2010)

like anyone cares


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

Ranzha on Tumblr said:


> I’m concerned.
> 
> This is not only because I have neglected to begin filming for my cube tutorial, but also that Dan 3.0 has major flaws.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind... If you have a problem tell me now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ranzha on Tumblr said:
> 
> 
> > I’m concerned.
> ...



Regarding the fifth or sixith-to-last 'paragraph', in his FAQ video, he said he would NOT allow something to significantly affect him negatively.




EnterPseudonym said:


> like anyone cares



I guess the newcomers must expect that a Rubik's Cube forum would be filled with people peacefully discussing techniques and whatnot. Instead, we have the large amount of people with attitudes like yours, and an extremely few people who have something inteeligent to say, like Stefan, shelly, and Ranzha.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

So, I got to the part where he admits pedophilia. Now I have to watch to see how lol the rest is.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> So, I got to the part where he admits pedophilia. Now I have to watch to see how lol the rest is.



that was santa who was a pedo.


About this whole "internet democracy" thing... I have 1 word:

/b/tards


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I got to the part where he admits pedophilia. Now I have to watch to see how lol the rest is.
> ...



lol


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the project will go okay. He said he would turn down things that would be negative.



masterofthebass said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I got to the part where he admits pedophilia. Now I have to watch to see how lol the rest is.
> ...



He mentioned 4chan in his FAQ video. Of course /b/ is going to do something, and it may succeed, but I don't think it will.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I got to the part where he admits pedophilia. Now I have to watch to see how lol the rest is.
> ...


Aww, that kinda kills it. 

After watching the full video, I have to say while the latter half was quite boring in my opinion, the first half very much made me think of the family of a members list that we have here, like the pogo forums, and I enjoyed that a good deal.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

everyone is just going to tell him to inappropriate things. When he makes the decisions, people will be mad


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

everyone is just going to tell him to inappropriate things. When he makes the decisions, people will be mad


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> everyone is just going to tell him to inappropriate things. When he makes the decisions, people will be mad



Where did you learn about that?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > like anyone cares
> ...



So since I just posted "like anyone cares", you jump to conclusions that I am flaming you and many others on the forums. Go ahead and and read all my posts, you'll find that I have never flamed anyone and that I try to contribute to the community. 

I don't Know about anyone else but this seems like an insult to everyone that have "...attitudes like yours...", which is according to you is a "...large amount of people...". I wouldn't try making that many enemies if I were you.

Also I've seen both shelly and Ranzha post off topic to the thread.
EDIT: Anyone that cares enough about Dan will be following him, they already have this information. It will be the same if someone decides I need to know Lady Gaga's status


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...



Where in my post did I say you were flaming me? :confused:

To the bold: Cause I find it often that people can't take a joke.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 20, 2010)

so i say we make him teach a decent beginners tutorial >: O
make him learn proper notation, a better method, Vaseline is bad etc.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> so i say we make him teach a decent beginners tutorial >: O
> make him learn proper notation, a better method, Vaseline is bad etc.



He remade the tutorial with every thing you (almost) want. I still prefer being taught by Tyson Mao's method.
However he still thinks Vasaline is good.
For his 3.0 project, I say we should tell him to remake his "How to Get Faster" tutorial with PROPER stuff.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > so i say we make him teach a decent beginners tutorial >: O
> ...


BOTH OF THESE IDEAS.
In "How to Get Faster" have him mention Fridrich and its steps (2-look too for beginners), maybe Petrus/Roux, and DIY-type cubes (non-storeboughts basically).


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm... I dunno how this'll turn out, but I must say that Dan is a very good speech maker.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha on Tumblr said:
> ...



I posted this thirty minutes after I had watched the original live stream, but failed to post it. However, it was posted before the FAQ video.
Even with his veto power and everything he discussed, there are still gigantic rooms for error.
Think about it.
Think about a day in your life, from when you wake up until when you go to bed at night (or early morning, as things may go on now).
Think of all of the things you do voluntarily, out of routine--I would classify "routine" as getting up, getting dressed and ready for the day, and so forth, and out of routine things like eating breakfast, sitting on the couch, watching TV, going for a walk, chatting with friends, going out for lunch, seeing a movie, studying for an exam, practising piano, and so on, and so forth, et cetera.
All of those voluntarily things I listed are in the hands of the people.
Here's how a day could run for Dan, assuming that everything is fair and reasonable, and Dan doesn't use his veto power.


Spoiler



1.) Get up at 5:42 AM and drink four glasses of water. (A bit abstract, but reasonable.)
2.) Wake up the house at 7:04 AM after getting dressed and make breakfast for everyone--eggs, bacon, waffles, hash browns, you name it. (A nice thing to do, a bit early, but reasonable nonetheless.)
3.) Since I bet you might have tl;dr'd by now, I'll cut to the chase.


Every single little thing of every day goes on a list--a checklist for daily goals, 
for thoughts about weekly goals, and progress on monthly goals.
Throughout this 365 days, Dan doesn't specify if he can do things outside of what we the viewers tell him to do. I bet he'll do the obvious things like getting up and dressed, etc., but what I'm curious about is about his relationship with Danielle.
In a recent Tumblr post, Danielle looks at unique engagement rings.
"I have never liked traditional looking engagement rings, so I decided to do some digging and find really beautiful, unique engagement rings. :]"
From this, I have gathered that she:
A.) Doesn't like the look of traditional-looking engagement rings
(Pulling a Chris Tran here)
>Implying she has looked at traditional-looking engagement rings recently enough that she remembers her dislike of how they look
>Implying she has looked at traditional-looking engagement rings for a purpose, most likely forming the opinion whilst looking at them.
B.) She did some "digging" and found what she liked
>Implying she spent time looking at engagements rings, again possibly for a purpose
>Implying she liked what she saw enough to post it
>Implying she may have even liked it to the point where she would've wanted to buy one, possibly for the aforementioned possible purpose of looking at engagement rings in the first place.
The reason I did the whole greentext shtick is that if it is voted that Dan proposes to Danielle (as a monthly goal, mind you), and he vetoes it, could he voluntarily go ahead and propose anyway at another time?
I'd say he could, but in a less specific sense, it could be a nuisance of the system.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...amount of people with attitudes like yours, and an extremely few people who have something inteeligent to say, like Stefan, shelly, and Ranzha.



Aw, thanks. It means a lot, really.
But seriously, I'm nowhere near the awesomeness of Stefan and Shelley. Am nub.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Aw, don't worry.

But I don't think Danielle would be impressed if Dan decides to propose to her because some people over the Internet told him to do so


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Aw, don't worry.
> 
> But I don't think Danielle would be impressed if Dan decides to propose to her because some people over the Internet told him to do so



Exactly.
In that case, it should indeed be a voluntary decision. However, for other cases, it could get annoying after awhile.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Let's tell him to make a 5x5 tutorial...or bad idea?


----------



## nck (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Let's tell him to make a 5x5 tutorial...or bad idea?



Let's tell him to make a clock tutorial.
I want to see him shoving vaseline in his clock lol.


----------



## radmin (Jul 20, 2010)

I say we make him go to an official competition. I didn't see him in the wca database


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

radmin said:


> I say we make him go to an official competition. I didn't see him in the wca database



The main reason for this is that he does other things and is not fond of speedcubin.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone but me want to send him to the Nebraska open?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Does anyone but me want to send him to the Nebraska open?





nck said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Let's tell him to make a 5x5 tutorial...or bad idea?
> ...


Love those ideas.
Alright, so I guess in the topic of this thread, we are gonna suggest things to Dan that relate to Speedcubing?
Well said!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone but me want to send him to the Nebraska open?
> ...



I think if Dan got more into cubing he would get a lot more of his viewers into it too and then there would be a lot of cubers...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 20, 2010)

Make him learn CFOP


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Make him learn *FULL ZB *



Fixed


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Make him learn *FULL ZB *
> ...



+1

But i think I speak for a lot of people xD


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 21, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Wow, I guess if that goes through there'd be no need for any other decisions to be made throughout the year, hehehe


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 21, 2010)

Jebediah54 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Again, fixed.
I think he'd find it awesomer to do it BLD rather than speedsolve.
Much more impressive to the general public.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 21, 2010)

Have him speedsolve at the Nebraska Open. We know he can solve in under 10 minutes. He says in his video with his method, you should be able to get under 2 minutes. I don't know if he can get under 2 minutes or not.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LOGA01

But she can get under 2 minutes if she practices. 

Get Dan to the Nebraska Open so he can be beaten by a 7-year-old girl!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Have him speedsolve at the Nebraska Open. We know he can solve in under 10 minutes. He says in his video with his method, you should be able to get under 2 minutes. I don't know if he can get under 2 minutes or not.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LOGA01
> 
> ...



He averages sub-1. He did a 49 on a BlogTV cast many months ago.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Have him speedsolve at the Nebraska Open. We know he can solve in under 10 minutes. He says in his video with his method, you should be able to get under 2 minutes. I don't know if he can get under 2 minutes or not.
> ...



I already said this...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel the need to bump this. I think having him learn CFOP (or ZB, just to be mean) then going to Nebraska Open would be absolutely hilarious. We as a community probably have enough votes to get that up there, assuming the rest of the pogo tribe doesn't vote it down.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

He seems like a nice guy who just made a really nice tutorial, but the people of the cult that speculate on it unfortunately do not hold it to their standards.
Invite him to the Nebraska Open. For fun. There's no need to mock him - imo, he did a great job. Hell, I still use Vaseline from time to time.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know if that was directed at me, but oh well.

I don't mean to mock him. I just want to see if he's actually aware of the speedcubin world, and invite him into it. It would just be really funny to me.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 22, 2010)

Why would it be funny? Everybody started out differently, so why should we make fun of him for what he was taught was right?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 22, 2010)

There's a difference between making fun of someone and them being funny.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 22, 2010)

You win this time.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 22, 2010)

I think having him learn an alg a day for a monthly goal would be cool. 2look OLL+Full PLL and then having him go the the nebraska open.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

So our task: Get him to go to Nebraska Open! 
Good plan. Now we gotta wait until August 2nd.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think he's forgotten the spirit of what he said at VidCon. Letting us suggest small tasks for three days a week is hardly giving us control of his life, it's Challenge Charlie. Challenge Charlie could lead to a YouTuber making a rubber band ball, or going Geocaching, he's just doing that plus a road trip here and there. I have a video response in the making, I hope I get around to filming and editing it.


----------



## Chrish (Jan 2, 2011)

Took me a while to get over the fact that he is not doing what he had initially claimed. However the sooner you do, the sooner you can enjoy the show for what it is.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

D3P0 is a fail, it was a great idea on paper though. My opinion, I miss D2P0.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2011)

what he said at VidCon was tiny bit ambitous, very much like the FAC beginning.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 2, 2011)

agreed phoenix!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm funny. I helped to revive the cube and I had no recognition but who can stop me. I don't need links to get many visitors on youtube but no one can deny my history.

cube classic symbol frustration 

The truth can hurt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## irontwig (Jan 2, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I'm funny.



+9001


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> +9001


 
that's OVER 9000!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> <random nonsense>



lol.


----------

